# graphics/cinepaint doesn't build with oyranos again



## YuryG (Aug 3, 2017)

graphics/cinepaint with upgrade of graphics/oyranos to 0.9.6 doesn't build, since the latter changed libs and includes spelling, and some APIs.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 3, 2017)

Submit a PR for it.


----------



## YuryG (Aug 3, 2017)

PR 221207


----------

